# Engine and tranny rebuild suggestions



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

My engine and tranny are at the shop and I wanted to get some insight as to what to do during the rebuild. My intention is to have a stock looking & performing motor (for the most part...not a 500 hp pavement ripper) with some internal efficiency improvements. Can anyone give me some tips? I've done a little research and thought about roller rockers and a double timing chain, but wanted to know what I'm gaining and also missing out on. What about an "RV" cam? The shop suggested that for more low end torque, but I'm not sure what that involves. Any tips on pistons, rods, valves, etc?
My GTO had headers on it but they're long gone so they'd have to be replaced or have some new exhaust manifolds. Others on the forums have suggested RA/HO manifolds, but would that influence what I do to the engine with regards to compression, etc?
With regards to the tranny, I have an auto so would a shift kit be worth it? Any tips there?
What about a carb rebuild service? I've heard Barker in Denver is top notch for Q-jets.

Thank you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First, find another shop! 

That recommendation for an "RV" cam to increase "low end torque" tells me that they're used to working on chevys and they don't really understand Pontiacs. Low end torque is almost -never- a problem on these engines, unless you count having too much of it as being a problem.  If they don't know that, chances are they'll make other mistakes too - potentially lethal ones like leaving out the infamous "hidden" rear oil gallery plug.

For strength and longevity, I recommend replacing the factory cast rods with some good aftermarket forged steel units. You can get a decent set for not much more than what it would cost you to have the originals reconditioned, and the difference is well worth it. Rods are very frequently the weakest link in these engines.

Beyond that, the next concern is getting compression into a reasonable range so that it will live on pump gas. You need to know which heads the motor has now, and it would be great to measure the volume (cc's) of all the chambers. Pontiac heads have been known to vary a good bit from the published factory specs.

After dealing with those issues, it becomes a question of what you want to do with the car and how much you want to spend on the engine/transmission/rear axle.

Shift kit: good idea - can firm up the shifts which actually makes it last longer because there's not as much clutch slippage at the shift points. Just don't go overboard unless you like having your teeth rattled 

RA manifolds, next best thing to headers and hands down the easiest to deal with in terms of fitment and clearance. They don't affect compression or anything.

Carb rebuild - there are some good services "out there", but it's also something you can take on yourself if you're reasonably handy with tools and work from GOOD reference material (there's a lot of "trick of the month club" folklore out there about QJets and most of it makes them worse, not better).


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Bear speaks the gospel as always. 


I have the Q-Jet rebuild book and will be handling my own. I am sure since we are neighbors we could work together on that.

As far as a Shop I have to look but I had one recommended to me that's down by Topeka, they specialize in Pontiacs. 

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember reading in High Performance Pontiac about a shop in Omaha. They were in a story that featured the valve work that they were doing. 
Chuck Willard of Willard Auto Machine (WAM) in Omaha - not too far from KC.:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Also, tell them you want a balanced rotating assembly and that you want them to degree the cam.


----------

